# Used Laguna band saw (your opinion please)



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Lumberjocks,

I have a potential opportunity to purchase a used Laguna Bandsaw. The saw is about 5 years old and I do not believe that Laguna offers the exact same model / configuration any longer. Based on looking at the machine and comparing it to what I see on Laguna's web-site and product manuals, I believe that the saw is closest to the current LT 16 HD model.

I am trying to get some guidance on pricing for this unit. Here is what I know (as I looked it over today). I don't have any pictures to post (sorry).

16HD (not sure if it is the "classic" or just the 16HD)
I messed up and did not measure the max re-saw height
Italian made (has same on/off switch arrangement as the LT 16 HD on the Laguna web-site)
I think it looks most comparable to the LT 16 HD (as I previously mentioned)
Motor is 3HP (rated at 2.5 HP and is NOT Baldor or Leeson.
The motor looks to be an Italian made motor with a large sized starting capacitor.
2 postion fence (high and low positions). It is NOT the drift master.
European style guides (upper and lower) (NOT Laguna ceramic guides)
Mobility kit
Surface rust on table
Surface rust on chrome fence rail
Blade was NOT de-tensioned while it sat idle for a long time (years)
Operational and seems very smooth running. 
Looks to mostly need some clean up and TLC otherwise I believe it to be operationally ok.

The current list price on Laguna site for the LT 16 HD is $3K and that includes 4.5 HP Baldor, Laguna guides, no mobility kit and same 2 position fence on the machine that I am looking at. Of course that list price does not include shipping and tax (if applicable).

Any feedback that anyone could give me on pricing or experience with these saws would be most appreciated.

P.S. This same gentleman who has the bandsaw also had a Performax 22/44 sander for sale. I am the proud new owner of that machine and will pick it up on Monday. If I can get the bandsaw at a fair price I will finally be in the "real" re-saw business for the first time in my long woodworking journey. I'm not counting on getting the bandsaw but time will tell.

Thanks very much,
danr


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

$1000-1800 depending on regional supply of bandsaws.

If the blade is carbide tipped and it has been left under tension,
it probably won't last very long before it breaks.

Leaving the blade tensioned won't damage a saw like that,
just lead to band breakage.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It depends what saw your looking at whether it's the Italian model or the Chinese model your comparing it to. You might read the reviews here on Ljs about Laguna's customer service if you should need help after you buy it. I own the 16HD
I would say $1000 to be dirt cheap and $2500 to high if it's in good condition.


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I am 99% certain that the saw I am looking at is Italian made. I also believe that it is the 16HD version (5 years old) that was available prior to Laguna going with Baldor or Leeson motors exclusively on their Italian made models. (All of the latest Italian made Laguna saws have bigger (4.5 HP) Baldor or Leeson motors). As I mentioned, the one I am looking at has a 2.5 / 3.0 HP motor and has a very very large starting capacitor. I believe I have read one review in the past where there were some issues with that component.

Loren, the blade on the saw is not carbide tipped. Its approximately 1inch in width. I don't think I would feel good about using used blades that I don't know anything about so I was not planning to use that blade anyway. Thanks for the input.

Jim, Thanks for the feedback. I know your not a fan of Laguna customer service and the above mentioned review about the starting cap did give me reason to think about the potential issue with customer service / parts if I need it.

After hearing from you guys and my own research, I am currently thinking that I would consider $1500 a fair deal and anything at or less than $1300 a great deal. The problem is that the guy is not 100% sure he wants to part with it. He is in the process of moving out of state and loading up a bunch of stuff for long term storage. I am hoping he will "let me help him out" by selling me the saw.

Thanks again. 
danr


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Capacitors die.. fortunately, they are readily available from dozens of sources and cheaply/easily replaced. If you are concerned about it, don't be.. it's a non-issue.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

MrUnix,

I think you have a good point.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

5 years ago I bought a year old 16HD then added the motor upgrade to 6hp. I paid 1800 before the upgrade. Cermanic guides, factory fence,mobility kit….. Been a darn good solid bandsaw…. Personally I would not pay more than 1500 for the one your looking at…..


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

My Laguna LT24 is 6 years old and my understanding at the time was that all their ACM (Italian) saws had Baldors on them so it seems odd thatthis saw has some other motor on it. It's also odd that the guy left it tensioned for years while idle - dumb idea.

Like a1Jim, I am decidedly *not* a Laguna fan but there is little that should go wrong with this saw and motor issues can be solved wuithout having to endure Laguna's (potentially) horrendous customer service.


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

MonteCristo,

I hear what you are saying but this saw is ACM and has an Italian made motor. That is why I was a bit confused becuase Laguna clearly does not offer the saw configurateion that I am looking at any longer and I could not find detailed, history, information on-line.

Thanks for all the feedback guys,

Here is the update.

I purchased:

1.) Performax 22/44 plus sander (with jet enclosed stand / casters), 1 extra sandpapper roll
2.) Laguna bandsaw (the manufacture's plate reads ACM, model LT 16 HD, 5 to 6 years old, about 12inch of resaw capabliity, 1-1/4 inch blad (max), 2.5 to 3.0 HP Italian made motor, Euro guides, 5 various sized blades purchased from Laguna, mobility kit)
3.) 100 bf poplar (S4S / 16 foot X 6 inch wide x 3/4 thick)
4.) 300 bf rough white oak (flat sawn) 4/4, 10 to 12 foot X 4 to 8 inch wide 
5.) a couple of nice boards of hard maple (S4S)
6.) 36 inch, variable speed, Woodtek lathe with 2 new sets of turning tools mounted to platform with casters
7.) 2.5 foot diameter oak burl

Paid $2500 for the lot. All of the tools have very little usage but just sat idle for a long time. The bandsaw needs cosmetic clean up but runs very smooth. I will have it looking better with a weekend's worth of work. I think I got a pretty fair to good deal. I consider the entire transaction, for multiple reasons, a real blessing and I don't use that term too often.

P.S. the gentleman that I purchase the tools from still has a Robilard (spelling ?) machine that has:
1.) sliding table saw with pannel attatchment
2.) big shaper
3.) 12 inch jointer
4.) 12 inch planer
5.) horizontal slot mortiser

Very nice machine with 3, 3HP motors.

Its for sale (central Texas). If anybody is interested I could figure out a way to put you in touch the guy. If you were interested I think your timing would be perfect. Let me know if you are interested and I will help you make the contact.

Thanks, 
danr


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

Good haul danr! I think the issue is the Laguna is older than 2006. I can remember exactly when they changed the LT16HD but it was before 2006.


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

I think this small mystery is solved. I looked at the info plate on the bandsaw a little closer and the date of manufacture is 2002 so its ~10 years old. Thanks again for all of the input guys.


----------



## Rick77 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello Danr,
Just reading your post, wondering if you upgraded your bandsaw motor and other accessories and how expensive was this bandsaw to upgrade.
Just wondering as I was looking at a older LT-18 (ACM) Bandsaw with same specs as your LT16HD.
Any info would be great
Thanks
Rick


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Rick77,

No I did not upgrade anything on my bandsaw in terms of motor, guides, etc. and I probably will not. The only thing that I did was to clean everything up as the saw needed a little TLC. I found that one of the Euro Guides had some stripped threads but I just put it in a location (inside bottom) where I never have to adjust it.

I am very happy with the saw, as is, and it will almost certainly meet all of my requirements. I found that by removing the guard, I get a few more inches of re-saw. The very best thing that I did was to purchase a 3/4 inch wood-slicer blade and WOW what a re-saw machine it has turned out to be. I was able to resaw 12 inch cherry and walnut with no problem. I also have cut some very nice white oak veneer slices (~1/16 of an inch). I just did the veneer slices for the heck of it. I will never need to do this for real based on what I typically need to do. The original motor has plenty of power as far as I can tell.

Honestly, the fence sucks but I manage. I built an out-feed / side table to make the working surface 3x larger than just the cast iron table. I am making chairs right now so I am cutting a lot of chunky stuff at wierd angles (free hand a lot of the time). The extra table area has been a very good upgrade. When I need to use the fence, I compensate for its limitations by clamping down the "far-end" of it with a C-clamp. I have a series of holes in the out-feed table that lets me get the fence clamped where I need it and then it is rock solid.

The bottom line is that I just don't need a 4 to 5 HP machine and the old style guides work great. Also, there is no way that I need an expensive fence. I am convinced that about half of a good quality BS is in the blade. Just my opinion.

Well I'm not sure this will help you out but I hope it will at least a little bit. 
Good luck with your decision. I'm sure that you will make a good one.


----------

